

Lovd by Less - Open source social network based on RoR - pibefision
http://www.lovdbyless.com/
I'm not related to these guys, but seems to be a great opensource effort based on RoR.
======
falsestprophet
Well this may make much Ning less attractive for programmers who want to throw
up a social network (which, I think, is not always stupid).

How can Marc Andresen compete?

------
gregwebs
some of the required plugins for this are not really open source. They are
under a license Lovd By Less made up that says you can only use them with this
project.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yeah that license really is BS regarding plugins. I saw them present at
barcamp miami. exciting project nonetheless ++ for being open source.

